
TryHackMe Networks - aspenmayer
https://blog.tryhackme.com/introducing-networks/
======
aspenmayer
I love it when something I already enjoy surprises me with something I didn’t
even know I was missing. This feels like that. Good work, TryHackMe team.

>We're releasing networks, where you can deploy your own network in TryHackMe
rooms and learn new concepts that were previously not possible with a single
machine.

>Networks in rooms have a visual network map, which updates as you discover or
compromise machines on the network.

Discord server link, expires 24h from now:

[https://discord.gg/m9NzFT](https://discord.gg/m9NzFT)

